# Anybody keeps Sea Horses?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Need advices and good links to read

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

You can check out seahorses.org as well as the seahorse and pipe form on RC - sorry mods for mentioning other forums!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you very much for replay

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

teemee said:


> You can check out seahorses.org as well as the seahorse and pipe form on RC - sorry mods for mentioning other forums!


I don't think that's forbidden on here. Just on another forum that shall remain nameless...  I think this site allows posting any links you want, as long as it's family-friendly. At least I do it and have never gotten in trouble.  

You really need to get out some pics of your tanks and your seahorses; they are sooooo cool. No more visits to SUM for you and no more buying frags from Alex or Eric until you buy a camera.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a camera with a macro setting, but this requires a good lens or supermacro. The babies are tiny!


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

+1 for seahorse.org lots of good info there.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Zena. Visited this one and it is good, but after reading info the project is canceled for now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Smart of you to read first. There certainly is no point in starting something and investing money into it to find out it isn't what you thought.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive always thought, They didnt like too much flow, Hence SPS tank is a no go?

I could be wrong though.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Everyone always says this, but scuba diving, I have seen seahorses living in areas of major flow as well as less flow. I had sps in my seahorse tank until i added some ammonox following the death of a sea urchin, and it killed pretty much all of the sps at the top of the tank - the coral placed lower was absolutely fine... I think the thing is, if you're going to have sps, you have to be vigilant with water changes as you're going to have dirtier water with seahorses (still, make sure to always rinse your mysis really well), keep your skimmer running, and alternate the flow between lower and higher if you can.
You need to make sure the coral you choose won't be of a super stinging variety like hydnophora (seriotopa and monitpora seem to be fine) as well as ones that might be slightly more tolerant of non-pristine water.
And don't forget to have lots of things your ponies can hitch to, like gorgonians and macroalgaes.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

From my experience so far, having corals in the tank with them makes it more challenging (not impossible). Flow is a huge issue but as teemee said, they can handle it. You need to give them areas to take a rest and hold on to things as they move around and forage for food.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Teemee, My answer was in know way properly informed. I was just assuming.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Flow for seahorse tank is a bit of a myth but has some truth to it. Seahorses are clumsy swimmers, but this doesn't stop them from going for a surf. They do enjoy it sometimes, in fact. Coral and seahorse compatibility, like Teemee mentioned, is mostly in water quality and coral agressiveness than in flow.

In addition, us who dedicated to keeping seahorses would preach keeping the tank at a lower than usual temperature, in order to minimize growth rate of bacteria in the water, and to prevent diseases such as gas bubble disease. For tropical horses which in the wild lives in 78-80F water, we would keep them at approx 74F in the aquarium. This is usually too cold for any coral to thrive unless they've been acclimatized, and the delicate SPS would be first ones to suffer.

As much as we'd love to, we cannot compare the confinements of home aquaria to the wild. We can filter, skim and change water all we want. But we still won't be able to match the constant changing/circulating waters in the ocean (don't I wish we could). And seahorses are such messy eaters, they compound any potential problems you could experience in a tank.


----------

